# Доминантсептаккорд



## nemec (25 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите, где найти кнопку на басовой клавиатуре аккордеона, которая соответствует доминантсептаккорду ноты ре (шестой аккорд в четвёртой строке со знаком диеза).



Вот сама клавиатура



Спасибо.


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2014)

*nemec*,

Пятый ряд, где и находятся септы, под ре. Что его искать то? И причем здесь диез? Септ то от ре. Строится по б3-м3-м3. От ре получаем ре-фа#-ля-до. Ля пропущено. По-моему так


----------



## nemec (25 Авг 2014)

Цитата:


> И причем здесь диез?



Так около этого аккорда стоит знак диеза (решётка).


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2014)

*nemec*,
диез стоит около конкретной ноты, а именно фа. В септе от ре не фа, а фа диез.

Я же написал: доминантсепт от ре это ре-фа#-ля-до. На кнопку выведено в обращенном виде с пропущенной нотой ля

Для информации посмотрите это


----------



## nemec (25 Авг 2014)

Ясно. То есть использую 5 ряд под ре. Одиннадцатая кнопка слева (по картинке).


----------



## vev (25 Авг 2014)

*nemec*,

она, родная :biggrin: 
несколько проще найти до (ямочка на ней), от нее вверх через одну кнопку от от нее через два ряда по диагонали будет искомый септ


----------

